# Food Stamps LOL



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

And here I was, worried about my impending unemployment (last day with a job is June 15 :shocked. 

I guess I should stop worrying and instead start filing for food stamps.... this is the life!










(and yes, I realize that not everyone who receives food stamps eats like this...but I still had to share!)


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Ahhh it worked for you where I posted in the other thread or did you find it somewhere else?


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

DaleK - My Dad emailed it to me.....


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice! I had a link in the other thread but apparently it wasn't working right, think I fixed it now.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

This is why they should go back to Commodities.

big rockpile


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

nevermind, not worth the hassle


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Not worth the hassle? Then please, allow me....

OK all you employed folks who pay TAXES out your wazoo and eat hamburger, venison, and overall as cheaply as you can while struggling to maintain a decent household...

HOW DO YOU LIKE PAYING FOR A WELFARE RECIPIENT TO EAT THE LOBSTER AND PORTERHOUSE STEAKS THAT YOU CAN'T AFFORD TO BUY FOR YOUR OWN FAMILY BECAUSE YOU ARE TAXED TO DEATH?


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

JuliaAnn said:


> Not worth the hassle? Then please, allow me....
> 
> OK all you employed folks who pay TAXES out your wazoo and eat hamburger, venison, and overall as cheaply as you can while struggling to maintain a decent household...
> 
> HOW DO YOU LIKE PAYING FOR A WELFARE RECIPIENT TO EAT THE LOBSTER AND PORTERHOUSE STEAKS THAT YOU CAN'T AFFORD TO BUY FOR YOUR OWN FAMILY BECAUSE YOU ARE TAXED TO DEATH?


I don't mind giving honest folks who have found themselves in hard times a hand up...but like you said JA, I really get  when I'm eating my noodles and tomato sauce for dinner (for the 3rd night in a row) knowing that I just bought some deadbeat lobster and steak for dinner courtesy of my tax $$.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Mildly amusing but who's to say it's not a set-up or photoshopped?


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

JanS said:


> Mildly amusing but who's to say it's not a set-up or photoshopped?


Have you ever stood behind someone in line at the grocery store who was paying with foodstamps?  Trust me, this ain't an isolated event.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

I've actually never seen anyone shop like this, with or without food stamps. LOL My only experience with over-the-top shopping is from here at HT where every food stamp thread features posters claiming they've been behind a customer checking out with a pack of steaks, a ready-made birthday cake, and an energy drink.


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

JanS said:


> I've actually never seen anyone shop like this, with or without food stamps. LOL My only experience with over-the-top shopping is from here at HT where every food stamp thread features posters claiming they've been behind a customer checking out with a pack of steaks, a ready-made birthday cake, and an energy drink.


You are lucky to live in a place where abuses do not occur. Check and see if the common sense in your area is a result of the drinking water. If so, send all you can spare down this way.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

JanS said:


> I've actually never seen anyone shop like this, with or without food stamps. LOL My only experience with over-the-top shopping is from here at HT where every food stamp thread features posters claiming they've been behind a customer checking out with a pack of steaks, a ready-made birthday cake, and an energy drink.


Add me to the list of claimants. I HAVE SEEN WITH MY OWN EYES people buying live lobsters, expensive steaks, and other things I would NEVER buy- *WITH FOOD STAMPS*.

Believe me or not, that is your prerogative. But I'm telling the truth.

That does NOT mean everyone on food stamps shops like that. The vast majority of fs recipients that I have known are more-or-less frugal with them. But there are those who are not.

I have lived in welfare neighborhoods where food stamp day was one big party, with people getting out the grills and coming home with huge amounts of expensive meats. Those same people spend the second half of every month running around to all the church pantries trying to get enough to eat.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

I have also lived in the city in an area with a very high poverty rate yet never witnessed any food stamp abuse as far as I know. I remember once checking out behind a lady with only a 25 lb. bag of potatoes in her cart. She said that she was raising 5 grandsons, all teens, and that's how she filled them up. Maybe things have changed. But the people I've known on food stamps had to work to make them stretch just like the rest of us with our grocery money.

I don't pretend it doesn't happen. But I don't think it's as widespread as the highly indignant posters here would have us believe.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

ladycat said:


> Believe me or not, that is your prerogative. But I'm telling the truth.


Calm down.  I also said I don't see anyone shopping like that regardless of payment.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Lady cat has a good point. maybe they are blowing most of the stamps on high end items and then skrimping the rest of the month.

Dont blame the people on food stamps, blame the government for acting like a drunken santa claus and giving out all this free money. If you offer people free money with little or no conditions connected to the money, most people will take it. Stand on a street corner and hand out free ten dollar bills and see what happens.

The old argument from the tax payer was that they were angry to have to be paying for all these people on government support, but the truth is that they are not giving your money away, the truth is much worse, the truth is that they are taking massive loans out from china and other sources and then throwing the money around like drunken sailors. Most tax money just goes to trying to pay off the esculating interest on these massive loans.


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

Are we sure this isnt photo shopped ?- they even penciled in a 'D' for 'debt' which is kinda funny since -ebt- purchases on a michigan bridge card also include any grant money, child support and various other things from different accounts that someone on state aide might get. Its not listed as 'debt foodstamps'. The designation food stamps isnt used anymore. Its been all over facebook with half the population claiming their aunt, brother ,mother, bestfriend, etc. 'found' the receipt in the parking lot so they know first hand.... I've known MANY people here in Michigan that have needed help due to the crap economy here... none of them have ever squandered it like that. But then, maybe I just know good people. I'm sure idiots exist. Usually they get theirs in the end. All of those EBT cards are an electronic paper trail. Someone will report it if its real.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

If it IS real, it crossed my mind that there isn't necessarily a family out there chowing down on steak and lobster. Now that there are no paper food stamps, it's not as easy to trade them for something else (one example: a homeless couple documented by our newspaper a few years back who traded them for alcohol). Steak and lobster are high price items that might be easier to trade not to mention more popular than 100 cans of store-brand tomato paste. Of course that's no improvement, just sayin'....


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Aha. http://www.fox11online.com/dpp/news/Menominee-man-arrested-for-welfare-fraud


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

How would you get a food stamp to stick to a lobster?


----------



## dranger1108 (Aug 7, 2010)

JanS said:


> I've actually never seen anyone shop like this, with or without food stamps. LOL My only experience with over-the-top shopping is from here at HT where every food stamp thread features posters claiming they've been behind a customer checking out with a pack of steaks, a ready-made birthday cake, and an energy drink.


I was a cashier at walmart, yes it does happen all the time. I baby sat for a couple who get's food stamps. Their freezer is full of new your strip and rib eye.
I get to babysit while they go out and get drunk every weekend at the bars or casinos on the weekend. 
I volunteered at a food bank, while I was standing in line waiting for the church to open... Listened to a woman brag how she spent $250 that weekend on booze for birthday party, but that monday she is in line at the food bank.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

dranger1108 said:


> I was a cashier at walmart, yes it does happen all the time. I baby sat for a couple who get's food stamps. Their freezer is full of new your strip and rib eye.
> I get to babysit while they go out and get drunk every weekend at the bars or casinos on the weekend.
> I volunteered at a food bank, while I was standing in line waiting for the church to open... Listened to a woman brag how she spent $250 that weekend on booze for birthday party, but that monday she is in line at the food bank.


Sounds like your good will and charity at the food bank was wasted.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

Immaculate Sublimity said:


> Are we sure this isnt photo shopped ?- they even penciled in a 'D' for 'debt' which is kinda funny since -ebt- purchases on a michigan bridge card also include any grant money, child support and various other things from different accounts that someone on state aide might get. Its not listed as 'debt foodstamps'. The designation food stamps isnt used anymore. Its been all over facebook with half the population claiming their aunt, brother ,mother, bestfriend, etc. 'found' the receipt in the parking lot so they know first hand.... I've known MANY people here in Michigan that have needed help due to the crap economy here... none of them have ever squandered it like that. But then, maybe I just know good people. I'm sure idiots exist. Usually they get theirs in the end. All of those EBT cards are an electronic paper trail. Someone will report it if its real.


Yep, it's real. &#8595;&#8595;&#8595;&#8595;&#8595;



JanS said:


> Aha. http://www.fox11online.com/dpp/news/Menominee-man-arrested-for-welfare-fraud


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

What did the guy want the money for then? Drugs? He would have got about $70 reselling that stuff. Maybe it wasnt for crooked reasons, maybe he had a child and needed some extra money for the kid. I dont know.


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

it was brought up that free money with few or no strings attached will be taken if offered , that is the truth for example the US govt offered both my wife and i a 5,000 dollar grant (low income etc etc) to assist our college education expences, no do i think the govt needs to pay off our chinese crediters and reduce spending etc Yes i do but am i going to turn down this NO STRINGS attached grant HE LL NO

so with that being said id like to thank all on this post for the donation  

the Govt cannot give what it has not already taken away from someone else - sad truth


----------



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm not a fan of government handouts, and maybe people will completely disagree with me on this, but food stamps are a bailout of the grocery industry. With the economy like it is, could you imagine what would happen if there were no more?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

salmonslayer91 said:


> the Govt cannot give what it has not already taken away from someone else - sad truth


You are right, but now they are taking away from your unborn great grand children.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

ok let me delve in here, I qualify for help but know what I do not feel like involving those people. 

now with that said ,

we have several economies here, the above board (people working for it) the teat ( government stuff, all of it) underground (all the illegal stuff) 

heres what most do not consider is all three support each other, and in many instances 
there are people involved in more then one.

just in this post alone it would appear, Mr.or Mrs or Miss welfare recipient helped support the Store, and the chain between the Lobster fisherman and the lobster fisherman and those involved in the delivery of the dew and steaks and lobster.

how deep does that go, there a myriad of links of various supporting industry's there. 

is this something you people do not consider? the guy that makes the cans the guy that transports the product, the farmer supplying the feed,the guy slaughtering the cattle the guy cutting steaks from them, its a long list if you really delve into it!

then the guys on the working end go out and buy a hot TV and some dope, then the dope dealers go splurge at red robins or some place.

its all intertwined, weather you want to admit it or not.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

Several years ago before they issued the credit card type thing for food stamps & people receiving food stamps got coupon type things , I knew a man that bought a truck off his neighbor & paid for it with food stamps .


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote "Dont blame the people on food stamps, blame the government for acting like a drunken santa claus""

Baloney. They should be blamed. They are making terrible shopping choices for themselves and their families if they blow huge chunks of their food stamp allotment on items like lobster and steak. That money could be better spent on a wider variety of nutritious foods, and in greater quantity.

Of course they should be blamed.

Quote "Yes i do but am i going to turn down this NO STRINGS attached grant HE LL NO so with that being said id like to thank all on this post for the donation 
the Govt cannot give what it has not already taken away from someone else - sad truth 

You're welcome. I'm glad you enjoy the tax dollars my husband and I bust our arses to earn (yes, we earn our money). I hope you enjoy the fact that my husband and I have no access to any wonderful government benefits because we "make too much", even though what we actually get to keep AFTER TAXES (which means, for those who don't understand such things, what we get to spend on our groceries, our clothing, our healthcare, our medicine, our gasoline, etc.) puts us not much above the national poverty level for a family. Gee, hope you enjoy your grant, after all it's 'free'---to you, but it sure as he LL isn't free to me, my husband, and our children. Must be nice to get such grants, for free.... If me, my husband, and my children can sacrifice so you can have your grant, then what are you willing to sacrifice for me, my husband, and my children? I'll bet not one red cent.

But like foodstamps, some people love the taste of the government teat. I find the thought of suckling such a teat into adulthood to be sickening.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

I was a cashier at a small town grocery for a while...

I once rang up $128.10 in Cheetos, Tortilla chips, various dips & sodas. The only "real food" items were 2 packs of shredded cheese & a small tub of sour cream...... There were many, many cases like that, just not of that magnitude. I only had a few people buy high end items like steaks & such....Had one guy yell at me because he couldnt use FS to pay for wine...

In contrast we had one woman with 3 small kids (one under 10 months old) who came in every 2 weeks.... I always helped her carry her groceries as she had to struggle with the kids...She bought whole veggies, canned goods, potatos, lots of flour & said she made lots of casseroles from scratch items & froze them...... She really struggled, worked 2 jobs & still needed help. I never thought badly of her as she always made the best choices possible....Funny bit of coincidence, I quit the store, moved away. 6 years later I see her at the hospital after I had my daughter, she was an RN & remembered me. We chatted & she mentioned how embarrassing it was to have to use food stamps & was so happy she wasn't in that spot anymore....& thanked me for always toting her groceries out 

Sadly in my limited, 1 year time as a cashier I encountered very few people who made wise choices with their FS.......An overwhelming majority bought insane amounts of junk food, sodas ect. ect. Food stamps shouldn't be a permanent source of food, or a supplier of junk items like chips & sodas.....It should be a temporary leg up when life kicks you down & should go to the purchase of real food items.


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

juliaAnn i was simply pointing out the fact that when the govt provides a "handout" MOST people will accept them... including myself...

But dont worry what goes around comes around after graduating from callege (6 mo)with my BA i will then put into the system more money in which your Child and or your neighbors childern and nieces nephews etc can use to ease the burden of higher education....

i dont know if your post was a direct hit toward me. or not. but that is the sytem that is in place in the US and yes it sucks but ill gladly reimburss you your .00000000001 cent do you think i like paying taxes to support welfare and even my fellow students? would you rather support a system (through taxes) for a 32 year old man on welfare or a student going through school trying to further themselves

we both work full time and go to school without such a grant there would be no higher education for either of us... we both pay the same taxes you pay to the federal govt (oregon has income tax do you?) so i guess im paying for my own grant but am taking out a loan from your tax dollars but again as i said earlier Thank You for supporting my familes future in turn i hope to help yours...  Good Night.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

No butter???????


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

"Dont blame the people on food stamps, blame the government for acting like a drunken santa claus and giving out all this free money."

Why not blame BOTH? Just because a person CAN do something, that doesn't mean they have to do it. I know, Bill Clinton tried to use that lame excuse for his behavior, but most children learn pretty early that lame excuses like that don't justify anything.:1pig::smack


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

||Downhome|| said:


> ok let me delve in here, I qualify for help but know what I do not feel like involving those people.
> 
> now with that said ,
> 
> ...


Looks like less than 15 lbs of food, but much less with the waste! Not much job creation here..

In my area we can buy boneless chicken breast, boneless porkloins and boneless beef at just under or over $2 per pound. That would be close to 70lbs of meat.

Mix some potatoes and rice in there and a lot of folks will have a little work...


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

My first experience with _food stamps_ was in high school when I went with a friend to her boyfriends house. His dad took us shopping and bought the best food I'd ever seen purchased in the grocery store. He had New York strip steaks, lobster and Porterhouse steaks in the cart. I watched in wonder as he pulled out his food stamps to pay for it. This was new to me because at our house we had hamburger and chicken and for Sunday dinner a pot roast was the fancy meal for the week. The experience made me a bit upset at the injustice of the situation. 

The receipt shown here is not unheard of for an EBT purchase according to my DH who has worked for a large grocery store chain here in Michigan for the past 30+ years. And for those of you who might wonder at the large amount of Mountain Dew on the receipt....many people buy large amounts of soda, pay the $.10 per can deposit, go outside, dump the soda and return for the bottle deposit, then use it to buy cigarettes or something else they can't purchase using the card. He's seen people doing it in the parking lot of his store. There was a short news story on TV about someone being caught at a local grocery store here recently putting full cans of soda in the bottle return machine where the cans exploded, spilled on the floor and created a huge mess, thus making the news story. Why did they do it? To buy cigarettes with the bottle return money.

When you give people something for nothing, you get abuses of the system. I don't begrudge people who truly have need, but I also don't think we, as the taxpayers funding their relief, should just give our money away without some kind of compensation from those taking it.

I say make 'em work for it just like we have to work for our money even if it's sweeping the sidewalk or shoveling snow. A person needs a job to feel good about themselves. Where's the pride in oneself when all you do is take and never give back?


----------



## pcwerk (Sep 2, 2003)

This is wrong no doubt, and great that they are prosecuting the man for it. 
BUT, when we can ALL get as riled up about the amount of CORPORATE 
WELFARE in this country then that will be the day this country really starts
improving! And thanks Bluemoon for trying to keep the sterotype of welfare
queens going...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> when we can ALL get as riled up about the amount of CORPORATE
> WELFARE


Corporations don't get "welfare".

They get rebates of what they have paid, and provide jobs for others

Many people on food stamps have NEVER paid anything into the system, and provide nothing to anyone


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

What a waste of food stamps, in all likelyhood to get enough money for smokes and booze.... my solution? Lets just give these poor folks booze and tobacco stamps. that would cut out the need for fraud, abuse and waste.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey if you looked they saved 5% by buying those things.Maybe there ware not enough things in the store to save 5% on.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

po boy said:


> Looks like less than 15 lbs of food, but much less with the waste! Not much job creation here..
> 
> In my area we can buy boneless chicken breast, boneless porkloins and boneless beef at just under or over $2 per pound. That would be close to 70lbs of meat.
> 
> Mix some potatoes and rice in there and a lot of folks will have a little work...


you miss my point, the receipt at the top of the post is just one example, one person or family.

this article from Reuters from last year around this time, 

http://www.reuters.com/article/2010/05/07/us-food-usa-stamps-idUSTRE6465E220100507

Says 40 million people received F.S.
if 40 million received only 150 dollar grant it totals 6 billion. though the article says that the figure is closer to $59 billion.

that is 59 billion that would not be in the economy other wise.

though I do think the original intent of the program was lost, it was not started to feed the masses but as a protection for farmers market prices a subsidy.
those dollars should only be spent on American produce and product unless it is something we do not produce. even then think it should be controlled.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am no one to sit and point a finger.
She could have a dying child, and this is their last meal together.
She could be a freakin' loser drug addict.
She could be a wife, mother, homeowner, BMW driving, system cheatin' so in so.
She could have bought this off a dope head for pennies on the dollar.
She could be _______ fill in the blank.
I don't give a rats right butt cheek WHO OR WHAT she is......this is horse manure.
STOP STEALING MY hard earned money to hand to those who are able bodied and able to work.
STOP STEALING MY hard earned money to hand to those who are in my freakin' country illegally.
STOP STEALING MY hard earned money for generational welfare recipents. 
STOP STEALING MY hard earned money.

Stop it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I am no one to sit and point a finger.
> She could have a dying child, and this is their last meal together.
> She could be a freakin' loser drug addict.
> She could be a wife, mother, homeowner, BMW driving, system cheatin' so in so.
> ...


She who?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

ladycat said:


> She who?



Sorry Lady! I should have said:

The *purchaser* (instead of she/he) of the food items on the receipt. 

The "she" is the general term I used for the one who swiped the EBT card for the lobster.

My rant was this:
Don't care why 'the purchaser' bought what 'they' did.....
Just the simple fact I am SICK of WORKING my guts out so someone else can eat lobster.


----------



## wwubben (Oct 13, 2004)

There is a reason people are on food stamps.Some are in a real pickle and need the lift for a while.Others are in a self inflicted pickle for their whole life.Anyone who has a job should be able to eat a steak once in a while.Very few people know how to manage money now days.If you pay taxes you can eat a steak.


----------



## pcwerk (Sep 2, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Corporations don't get "welfare".
> 
> They get rebates of what they have paid, and provide jobs for others
> 
> Many people on food stamps have NEVER paid anything into the system, and provide nothing to anyone


BS! The great MAJORITY of welfare in this country is Corporate Welfare! Many
of them do nothing for their money either! Some of the recipents of the bailout
money used their money to move shop to Mexico!! My nephew and his wife both work at low-paying jobs in Texas and have to have assistance. Its not THEIR FAULT that our country chooses to pass every "free trade" agreement it
sees and ship jobs overseas. Maybe if our politicians chose to take care of THE PEOPLE and do whats good for us things would be different?


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

||Downhome|| said:


> you miss my point, the receipt at the top of the post is just one example, one person or family.
> 
> this article from Reuters from last year around this time,
> 
> ...


The money came from "the government," which got the money one of two ways.

It either came from those of us who pay taxes, or it came from deficit spending -- the gov't equivalent of credit cards.

So, that money either existed already in the pockets of the taxpayers and the gov't took it then (after taking their cut of course,) gave it away, or it never existed in the first place, and now we will pay for it, and pay interest on it, for decades.

Put another way, can you make your family richer by spending more than you ever think you will make, putting everything on credit cards? No, you can't, and on a small, family-sized scale, pretty much everyone can see this.

Well, the government can't function that way, either, but I'm not sure if you're seeing that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Sorry Lady! I should have said:
> 
> The *purchaser* (instead of she/he) of the food items on the receipt.
> 
> ...


Oh! You didn't see the link JanS posted: http://www.fox11online.com/dpp/news/Menominee-man-arrested-for-welfare-fraud

That's why your "she" confused me.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

BlackWillowFarm said:


> And for those of you who might wonder at the large amount of Mountain Dew on the receipt....many people buy large amounts of soda, pay the $.10 per can deposit, go outside, dump the soda and return for the bottle deposit, then use it to buy cigarettes or something else they can't purchase using the card. He's seen people doing it in the parking lot of his store. There was a short news story on TV about someone being caught at a local grocery store here recently putting full cans of soda in the bottle return machine where the cans exploded, spilled on the floor and created a huge mess, thus making the news story. Why did they do it? To buy cigarettes with the bottle return money.


Ahh that explains all the soda. I knew they were reselling the luxury food items, but couldn't figure out what the cases of pop were for. When I lived in Michigan, they did have machines right outside the door of all the stores where you deposited your cans and got cash back...In fact my friends and relatives who live there all save their empty cans.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

BlackWillowFarm said:


> And for those of you who might wonder at the large amount of Mountain Dew on the receipt....many people buy large amounts of soda, pay the $.10 per can deposit, go outside, dump the soda and return for the bottle deposit, then use it to buy cigarettes or something else they can't purchase using the card. He's seen people doing it in the parking lot of his store. There was a short news story on TV about someone being caught at a local grocery store here recently putting full cans of soda in the bottle return machine where the cans exploded, spilled on the floor and created a huge mess, thus making the news story. Why did they do it? To buy cigarettes with the bottle return money.


You left out that Mountain Dew and Dr Pepper is used in the making of meth that can be sold for more than it cost to buy it.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

"I'm not a fan of government handouts, and maybe people will completely disagree with me on this, but food stamps are a bailout of the grocery industry. With the economy like it is, could you imagine what would happen if there were no more?"

Go to Detroit. I understand there is not a single large franchise supermarket within the entire city limits.

Fraud works both ways, as noted in the cite above. Merchants have their own ways of skimming money out of the system. One item USDA looks at is Food Stamps as a percentage of revenue for certain size stores (e.g., convenience stores). Another aspect they look at is the number of even dollar food stamp sales (e.g., $25, $50, $100).

Caught one merchant in Nasvhille who had a high number of $100 tranactions. He said he resold goat carcasses to the Etheopian (?) market. However, he could not produce a single receipt for having purchased one.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Ken Scharabok said:


> Go to Detroit. I understand there is not a single large franchise supermarket within the entire city limits.
> 
> Fraud works both ways, as noted in the cite above. Merchants have their own ways of skimming money out of the system. One item USDA looks at is Food Stamps as a percentage of revenue for certain size stores (e.g., convenience stores). Another aspect they look at is the number of even dollar food stamp sales (e.g., $25, $50, $100).


I lived near Detroit and I can tell you that city is the gold standard for gov't and welfare fraud. The mayor (who was tossed in prison) traveled with an entourage of his high school buddies he put on city salary as "security", he wore designer Armani suits and gold chains like a rap star, bought Cadillacs, SUVs and mc mansions for family members on the city tab, his expense account included thousand dollar lobster and champagne dinners at restaurants owned by Puff Daddy (the rapper), private jets, and the list goes on. Despite these things being constantly reported on the news...he was re elected.

I actually quit watching the local news when I lived there because I was so disgusted at the behaviour of the city council members constantly fighting on tv, playing the race card, and trying to push their taxes outside the city limits to the burbs in an effort to prevent minority populations within the city from having to pay.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

ladycat said:


> Add me to the list of claimants. I HAVE SEEN WITH MY OWN EYES people buying live lobsters, expensive steaks, and other things I would NEVER buy- *WITH FOOD STAMPS*.
> 
> Believe me or not, that is your prerogative. But I'm telling the truth.
> 
> ...


Well I've never seen anyone use Food Stamps to pay for this stuff but years ago I seen people on Food Stamps just steal Lobster.

big rockpile


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

ladycat said:


> Oh! You didn't see the link JanS posted: http://www.fox11online.com/dpp/news/Menominee-man-arrested-for-welfare-fraud
> 
> That's why your "she" confused me.


Did not see her link!!
:happy0035:


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

JanS said:


> I've actually never seen anyone shop like this, with or without food stamps. LOL My only experience with over-the-top shopping is from here at HT where every food stamp thread features posters claiming they've been behind a customer checking out with a pack of steaks, a ready-made birthday cake, and an energy drink.


But Michigan 'Bridge Cards' (food and cash benefits from MiDHS) have been used to purchase food in FL, TX, HA, CA, on cruise ships and cash benefits used in casinos.

Good enough for me.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Haven said:


> Ahh that explains all the soda. I knew they were reselling the luxury food items, but couldn't figure out what the cases of pop were for. When I lived in Michigan, they did have machines right outside the door of all the stores where you deposited your cans and got cash back...In fact my friends and relatives who live there all save their empty cans.


Might have something to do with the 10 cent per bottle or can deposit you pay in MI


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

JuliaAnn said:


> Not worth the hassle? Then please, allow me....
> 
> OK all you employed folks who pay TAXES out your wazoo and eat hamburger, venison, and overall as cheaply as you can while struggling to maintain a decent household...
> 
> HOW DO YOU LIKE PAYING FOR A WELFARE RECIPIENT TO EAT THE LOBSTER AND PORTERHOUSE STEAKS THAT YOU CAN'T AFFORD TO BUY FOR YOUR OWN FAMILY BECAUSE YOU ARE TAXED TO DEATH?



Why do you assume that every tax payer is eating poorly just so they can pay their taxes? 

I eat pretty much what I want when I want. Looking at me, I'm not suffering. I coupon for the thrill of it and because it's cheaper than any other hobby I have. I also know there are folks out there that do NOT eat like this ticket shows. I know several folks on FS who stretch their dollars farther than I ever can. Just like there are good people and bad people in society, there are wise shoppers and unwise shoppers. 

What I find sad is when people begrudge and demean people who need help. What's sick is that some of the biggest whiners love to dress up on Sunday and parade their charitable giving all the way to the alter. They loudly worship a homeless man on Sunday morning and ignore the homeless the rest of the week. They think that because they drop a few bucks in the plate they're good. And I know that you're going to say that Christians give more than most of society, you and I both know that the vast majority of Christians do NOT tithe. It's one thing to give. It's another to give in the way that God wants you to.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

On soda cans and bottles in MI, actually just emptying and recycling them is foolhardy. Say they sell them to friends or neighbors for $.25 each for a gross of $6. If they just emptied and recycled them it would have been $2.40.

Far as I know you can use SNAP in any state which has the program.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

In this one you have to give the illegals credit, I've never been behind a hispanic family that used a food stamp card to buy a cartload of junk food or expensive steak and lobster. I'm not going to comment about the other races and what they buy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> In this one you have to give the illegals credit, I've never been behind a hispanic family that used a food stamp card to buy a cartload of junk food or expensive steak and lobster. I'm not going to comment about the other races and what they buy.


Hispanics tend to be tight with their money (and food stamps), as a general rule. At least the ones I've known. What I've seen them buy is big bags of flour, masa, rice, and beans. And tubs of lard, and things like that. 

I've also known them to buy the big bags of fryer leg quarters and big chubs of ground meat, then divide those up into meal-sized portions and freeze them.

I've always felt that many whites and blacks could learn a few frugal tips from the Mexican ladies.


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

Does anyone else see the similarity with the declining Roman Empire? Where the general population got a daily token to get their free bread from the gov't bakery. How Rome had to overextend itself to invade N Africa to keep the grain supply to the capitol that the populace would not work for or join the military to get because the gov owed a living to them as a right.
I won't spoil the ending.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

JuliaAnn said:


> HOW DO YOU LIKE PAYING FOR A WELFARE RECIPIENT TO EAT THE LOBSTER AND PORTERHOUSE STEAKS THAT YOU CAN'T AFFORD TO BUY FOR YOUR OWN FAMILY BECAUSE YOU ARE TAXED TO DEATH?


Taxed to death because the public votes in those who will tax them.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Principal problem with SNAP is politics. The U.S. is making a gradual turn from the Democratic to Republican philophies. Say you're running for reelection and it appears to be a nose to nose race. Would you want to disinfranchies that voting block.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Danaus29 said:


> In this one you have to give the illegals credit, I've never been behind a hispanic family that used a food stamp card to buy a cartload of junk food or expensive steak and lobster. I'm not going to comment about the other races and what they buy.


Yep, no such thing as an legal Hispanic.


----------



## lilmizlayla (Aug 28, 2008)

JuliaAnn said:


> Quote "Dont blame the people on food stamps, blame the government for acting like a drunken santa claus""
> 
> Baloney. They should be blamed. They are making terrible shopping choices for themselves and their families if they blow huge chunks of their food stamp allotment on items like lobster and steak. That money could be better spent on a wider variety of nutritious foods, and in greater quantity.
> 
> ...



a little above the poverty level? My guess is you arent paying much in taxes to begin with..and probably receiving a tax credit to boot. so why are you complaining?


----------



## lilmizlayla (Aug 28, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Corporations don't get "welfare".
> 
> They get rebates of what they have paid, and provide jobs for others
> 
> Many people on food stamps have NEVER paid anything into the system, and provide nothing to anyone


BS....one can be on foodstamps AND be working. so gee, so much for the "i am working..boohoo...where is mine..boo hooo...not fair.'..crapola always bandied about the board. 

you people arent mad that they are getting it..you'll are mad because YOU arent getting it.

and if most people are just above the poverty level...you arent paying much in taxes ANYWAY. probably get money back from the tax credit...so quit your whining


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

"Yep, no such thing as an legal Hispanic."

Excuse me but isn't Purito Rico considered to be Hispanic? All of those in the US are here legally.


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

Several times in my life I could have gotten food stamps, etc. I did not. I would have been shamed before my parents and children.
I made money cleaning toilets and parking lots at several businesses. I could still hold my head up. It was dirty but honest work.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

The way around the soda scam is to not allow for can/bottle deposits on SNAP. After all they break even. They get their 10 cents each back upon recycling the cans/bottles.

TN does not have a bottle bill. As a result our roadsides are littled with cans and bottles. I'm told most cans blow out of the back of pickup. Beer bottle now because they stopped the Pass the Bottle law and the driver can't simply hand the container to a passenger. Thus, to get rid of evidence quickly, empties go out the window.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Ken Scharabok said:


> "Yep, no such thing as an legal Hispanic."
> 
> Excuse me but isn't Purito Rico considered to be Hispanic? All of those in the US are here legally.


That was sarcasm.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

lilmizlayla said:


> BS....one can be on foodstamps AND be working.


Our own soldiers and sailors are a good example: "The agency reports that more than $31 million worth of food stamps were used at commissaries nationwide in 2008 â an increase of about $6.2 million, or more than 25 percent â from the $24.8 million redeemed in 2007. That contrasts with a 13 percent overall increase in food stamp use by Americans for the same period, according to the Department of Agriculture, which administers the food stamp program."

http://www.military.com/news/article/more-troops-are-relying-on-food-stamps.html


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

The USDA budget for SNAP (excluding WIC) is some $85,000,000,000. Yep, that's $85B.

WIC which hasn't increased significantly in the past three fiscal years, is about $7B.

If you cut these programs in half it would be a mere drop in the bucket of the federal debt.

Local County budget has a deficit of $1.8M. The could chose to pare down programs, raise taxes or a combination thereof. Guess which one those chose.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

JanS said:


> Mildly amusing but who's to say it's not a set-up or photoshopped?


This thing is circulating online, and by all accounts you are correct.

And even if it isn't, I would rather see those funds used for something like this than Cheetos and Kool-Aid that's not purchased in moderation. Maybe they're going to make a lot of lobster bisque and freeze it? I kinda doubt it, but you never know.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

thesedays said:


> This thing is circulating online, and by all accounts you are correct.
> 
> And even if it isn't, I would rather see those funds used for something like this than Cheetos and Kool-Aid that's not purchased in moderation. Maybe they're going to make a lot of lobster bisque and freeze it? I kinda doubt it, but you never know.


You missed this link: http://www.fox11online.com/dpp/news/Menominee-man-arrested-for-welfare-fraud


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Ok, I admit I have had food stamps before. For about six months. And yes I did buy steaks with them. Once. But that isn't why I'm here right now. 

I admit I haven't read ALL the responses (only pg 1) so I have to ask..
Am I the only one that noticed the number of items was stated as 18?

Really?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

chickenmommy said:


> Am I the only one that noticed the number of items was stated as 18?


I'm looking. There are 18 items.

[email protected]
[email protected]
1
1
1
1
1
1
1
1

That adds up to 18.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

No, 18 is correct. Five cases of 24-can soda, 5 times ten cents per can refundable ($12) and 8 individual items.

This seems to have life behind it rather than a forgery.

I tried Snopes, but did not find anything on it.

I would be surprised a supermarket of that size even sold lobster. Must be in an affulent neighborhood.

If you look under the yellowed area there is a xxx number ending in four digits. The system can tell exactly who that card belongs to. As I mentioned in this or the other thread USDA has a computer system which looks for abnoblies. Examples: Sales in even dollar amounts (go into a typical supermarket and find an item priced in whole dollars), high usage (the average food stamp allotment is something like $178, so it should have rang a bell somewhere), food stamp usage versus store size - which translates to total sales (you wouldn't expect a convenience store to have usage similar to say Wal-Mart). I would list ownership or owned by an immigrant, but that's bias.

About ten years ago I had a salvage grocery store for about a year and took food stamps. Had to attend a two-hour class ahead of time. Instructor said each store is visited at least twice a year to see if they can get it participate in a food stamp scam. I think I spotted both of them. One time was they tried to buy dog food. I told them to go buy canned stew. They left. Second wanted to buy a large pack of toilet paper with the store they were otherwise broke and needed it right then. They also left with a no.

Nice system though. If a transaction takes, a deposit is made in your checking account the next day.

They can also be used at famrer' market with participating vendors. They present card to vendor, who call a toll free number, they are issue an authorization number and then fill out a multi-part form which they can then run through an EBT machine.

I have been told by an USDA official participants can buy hot pizza. They just have to buy it raw, pay for it, then as if it can be cooked for them.

I imagine fast food places would LOVE to be allowed to take food stamps.

(I suspect they will still be called food stamps twenty years from now.)


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

Ken Scharabok said:


> I imagine fast food places would LOVE to be allowed to take food stamps.


Like this?

http://marketplace.publicradio.org/display/web/2010/02/17/am-ebt/


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

JanS, most of the hispanics in this area are here illegally. The ones that are here legally do bother to learn English and they don't associate with the illegal ones.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

http://marketplace.publicradio.org/d.../02/17/am-ebt/

Yep.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Lock this criminal up.

Then he will get free food, like he does now, and free housing along with free medical and dental care. If he stays long enough he can get some free education too. He will have 24 hour security. All of his utilities will be paid for too.

When he gets out he will get free food stamps. Perhaps he will tone his operation down a bit and just trade in things like coffee, a real good barter item.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

It's one thing if we have a vibrant economy that can support 40 million or so folks getting lobsters and porterhouses... it's something altogether different if we're having to borrow money from our enemies to support this welfare economy.

A country will not last long when it has to borrow money to pay for welfare benefits (and I call any payments by the State or Federal Govt. as welfare payments)...


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

I would severely curtail what could be purchased with food cards and would prevent cash-back for any transaction.

Start with 'nothing alcoholic', nothing pre-packaged or 'shiny', and nothing with zero nutritional value. A very short list of staples, no soda, no energy drinks... that sort of thing. This would motivate people to work for 'extras' and it would make everyone a mote more healthy.

As soon as someone screamed 'discrimination', I would point out that they can buy anything they desire.. with their money. With money that isn't theirs, the get to follow the rules that come with the gift of free money.

R


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

WindowOrMirror said:


> I would severely curtail what could be purchased with food cards and would prevent cash-back for any transaction.
> 
> Start with 'nothing alcoholic', nothing pre-packaged or 'shiny', and nothing with zero nutritional value. A very short list of staples, no soda, no energy drinks... that sort of thing. This would motivate people to work for 'extras' and it would make everyone a mote more healthy.
> 
> ...


where the "like" button again? i vote windowormirror to be the snap,wic and FS coordinator


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

windowormirror said:


> i would severely curtail what could be purchased with food cards and would prevent cash-back for any transaction.
> 
> Start with 'nothing alcoholic', nothing pre-packaged or 'shiny', and nothing with zero nutritional value. A very short list of staples, no soda, no energy drinks... That sort of thing. This would motivate people to work for 'extras' and it would make everyone a mote more healthy.
> 
> ...



post of the day / paragraph of the year!!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I believe in charity, but I do not believe in creating dependency.
I'm afraid I'd be a very poor preacher; too ----ed little sympathy for those poor souls without the gumption to help themselves.


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

WindowOrMirror said:


> I would severely curtail what could be purchased with food cards and would prevent cash-back for any transaction.
> 
> Start with 'nothing alcoholic', nothing pre-packaged or 'shiny', and nothing with zero nutritional value. A very short list of staples, no soda, no energy drinks... that sort of thing. This would motivate people to work for 'extras' and it would make everyone a mote more healthy.
> 
> ...


I SO agree with this. One thing that was just unbelievable on the news article about Florida disallowing sodas on food stamps is how many people were up in arms like it was discrimination and all that. 

Ridiculous. Someone gives you free food, you can't yell and whine because they determine what that food would be. There's tons and tons of healthy foods you can get at the store, limit it to those the same way it's limited for WIC. Funny thing is, people would save so much money! I know a retired couple on food stamps and their monthly allotment is $100 more than what I pay for groceries for my family of 4. I bet the food stamp budget would be reduced significantly if they chose to specify no junk foods or empty calorie foods.


----------

